

First Multicellular Anaerobic Creature Discovered - iwwr
http://boingboing.net/2010/04/07/a-multicellular-orga.html

======
gsivil
This seems fascinating. I followed your link to the source and it seems that
original article is Open Access and people interested can find it at the
Journal's website

<http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/pdf/1741-7007-8-30.pdf>

